# a trovoada é linda mas depois......



## cardu (23 Fev 2010 às 20:18)

Raio mata homem em Portel 

O homem, de 41 anos, andava a trabalhar num olival e abrigou-se da chuva e da trovoada debaixo de uma árvore. 

Um homem, de 41 anos, morreu hoje ao ser atingido por um raio, durante uma trovoada, quando trabalhava num olival numa herdade na freguesia de Monte do Trigo, no concelho de Portel (Évora), revelaram os bombeiros. 

O Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Évora explicou à Agência Lusa que o alerta para a ocorrência foi recebido, às 15h48, pela corporação de bombeiros de Portel. 

"Outras pessoas que estavam a trabalhar no mesmo olival", situado no Monte dos Hospitais, na freguesia de Monte do Trigo, "é que avisaram os bombeiros", disse a fonte. 

O homem, de acordo com o CDOS, "andava a limpar oliveiras", tendo-se resguardado "da chuva e da trovoada por baixo de uma" das árvores. 

"E foi então que foi atingido por um raio, que lhe provocou a morte", revelou o CDOS de Évora. 

A vítima mortal, acrescentou à Lusa fonte da GNR, tinha 41 anos. 

Para o local, foram mobilizados cinco bombeiros da corporação de Portel, auxiliados por duas viaturas. 


fonte www.expresso.pt


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 20:24)

Pena as pessoas não saberem que as árvores são dos piores locais para se estar numa trovoada. Ainda hoje na rua a pé evitei umas quantas árvores.
Que descanse em paz e condolências para a família.

Quanto ao título do tópico, se é uma critica indirecta é infeliz... A grande maioria dos amantes das trovoadas são os que que ensinam aos amigos, conhecidos e familiares o que devem e não devem fazer numa trovoada para evitar que tal aconteça.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Fev 2010 às 20:35)

Aproveito este tópico para por este link para que não conhece...

http://www.prociv.pt/PrevencaoProteccao/RiscosNaturais/Trovoadas/Pages/MedidasdeAutoproteccao.aspx

Desta para esta...




> Nunca permaneça debaixo de uma árvore alta e isolada. A maior parte das vítimas das trovoadas são atingidas quando procuram abrigo debaixo de uma árvore.



in site ANPC


----------



## cardu (23 Fev 2010 às 20:54)

Vince disse:


> Pena as pessoas não saberem que as árvores são dos piores locais para se estar numa trovoada. Ainda hoje na rua a pé evitei umas quantas árvores.
> Que descanse em paz e condolências para a família.
> 
> Quanto ao título do tópico, se é uma critica indirecta é infeliz... A grande maioria dos amantes das trovoadas são os que que ensinam aos amigos, conhecidos e familiares o que devem e não devem fazer numa trovoada para evitar que tal aconteça.



estão sempre a criticar-me por tudo e por nada.

eu próprio gosto de ver os relampagos mas tenho muito respeito pela trovoada....

não estou aqui a criticar ninguém


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2010 às 21:21)

Todos os anos ocorre uma ou duas mortes devido a tal fenómeno.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Fev 2010 às 22:05)

Pobre do homem, gosto muito de trovoadas, mas tenho-lhes respeito, também foi falta de consciência meter-se debaixo de uma árvore...


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 23:04)

cardu disse:


> estão sempre a criticar-me por tudo e por nada.



As minhas mais solenes desculpas, mas eu referi "se é uma critica".
Abraço.


----------

